# Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!



## oceandive (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

habe seit ca. einer Woche ein Problem mit unserem Gartenteich.
Auf der Oberfläche schwimmt eine Art "roter Teppich". Kann mir dessen Ursprung einfach nicht erklären und weiß auch nicht, ober er schädliche Auswirkungen für die Pflanzen bzw. Fische hat.
Sowohl Blütenstaub als auch Baumharze und dergleichen lässt sich wohl ausschließen, da der Teich seit ca 20 Jahren besteht, und die Bäume außenherum ebenfalls mindestens so lange stehen, etwas derartiges aber bisher nichtmal ansatzweise vorkam.

Habe hierzu einige Bilder:
Foto 
Foto 
Foto 
Foto 
Foto 

Diese Schicht aus "irgendwas" scheint nicht weniger zu werden, auch nicht im Teich zu versinken. 
Weiß jemand um was es sich handelt, bzw., wie ich es am besten entfernen kann und noch besser, wie ich zukünftig auch verhindere dass es wiederkommt??

Wäre für Hilfe sehr dankbar, bin echt ratlos.

Gruß Oceandive


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

Hallo

ich hab heut nicht viel Zeit

das Stichwort heißt

Burgunderblutalge


 

mfG


----------



## oceandive (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

Hm
ok, und was kann ich dagegen tun?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Christine (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

Hallo (hiersolltedeinrichtigernamestehen),

Du solltest dringend Deine Wasserwerte überprüfen, denn wenn ich *das hier* richtig lese, benötigt diese Alge hohe Phospatwerte zum Gedeihen und ist ein Zeiger für Verschmutzung.


----------



## Bärbel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

...da bin ich ja richtig froh, daß es noch jemanden gibt, der diese schleimigen grauslichen Algen im Teich hat....  
Zum Glück ist's bei uns nicht gar so schlimm... Wir hatten unser Wasser im Labor testen lassen. Bei uns kommt das Zeug von zuviel Kunstdünger in dem Grundwasser, mit dem wir unseren Teich befüllt hatten (haben). Die Möglichkeiten bei uns: entweder Teich komplett leeren und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen oder einen Klärteich bauen. Wir haben den Klärteich gebaut, läuft jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen und das Wasser ist fast glibberfrei.
Vorsicht - uns wurde gesagt, daß das Glibberzeug giftig wäre (wir habens noch nicht ausprobiert :?   )

Liebe Grüße
Bärbel


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

Die Alge bedeutet so viel wie: oha ... kurz vorm umkippen ! 

Zu viele Nährstoffe im Teich ! 
Bitte mal den Teich genauer vorstellen, dann gibt es auch passende Hilfe dazu. 
Besatz: "diverses" was und welche Menge soll man sich darunter vorstellen ? 
Wieviele Pflanzen hast Du ? 

Als Sofortmaßnahme würde ich nen großzuegigen Wasserwechsel machen und die roten Algen (das sind die abgestorbenen Teile vom ehemals grünem Flaum auf dem Boden) regelmäig abfischen. 

Denk ggf. mal über einen Filter nach. 

Viel mehr kann man nicht sagen , wenn man nicht weiss über was fuer einen Teich man redet. 

Wolf


----------



## matzeed7 (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*



			
				Bärbel schrieb:
			
		

> ...da bin ich ja richtig froh, daß es noch jemanden gibt, der diese schleimigen grauslichen Algen im Teich hat....
> Zum Glück ist's bei uns nicht gar so schlimm... Wir hatten unser Wasser im Labor testen lassen. Bei uns kommt das Zeug von zuviel Kunstdünger in dem Grundwasser, mit dem wir unseren Teich befüllt hatten (haben). Die Möglichkeiten bei uns: entweder Teich komplett leeren und mit Leitungswasser auffüllen oder einen Klärteich bauen. Wir haben den Klärteich gebaut, läuft jetzt seit ca. 6 Wochen und das Wasser ist fast glibberfrei.
> Vorsicht - uns wurde gesagt, daß das Glibberzeug giftig wäre (wir habens noch nicht ausprobiert :?   )
> 
> ...




Hallo, kannste nicht mal ein paar bilder deines Klärteiches einstellen, würde mich mal interessieren!!!


----------



## oceandive (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten.

Dass der Teich einer Grundreinigung bedarf ist nun umso deutlicher geworden - wir schieben das schon eine zeitlang vor uns her. 
Das letzte mal ist dies vor ca. 10 Jahren gemacht worden. Damals haben wir das ganze Wasser abgelassen und Schubkarrenweise Schlamm und Morast entfernt.
Vermutlich ist dies einfach wiedermal fällig.  Natürlich muss ich erst ein paar Leute mobilisieren, sonst ist man bei der Größe des "See´s" tagelang beschäftigt.
Wollen jetzt nachdem das Problem akut wird auch gleich am Samstag angreifen.
Also wieviele Fische sich in dem Teich befinden läßt sich nur schwer sagen, müßte da nochmal mit meinem Vater reden. geschätzt ca 3-? __ Graskarpfen ca 50 Goldfische (verschiedene), ca 4-? Schleien, __ Moderlieschen (unzählbar). Hatten vor einigen Jahren auch mal für n paar Wochen einen __ Hecht zugesetzt um die Überpopulation zu bekämpfen.

Der Teich ist ringsum bepflanzt mit Schilff und anderen Pflanzen, deren Menge ich auf ca. 50 schätzen würde. Seerosen sind seit 2-3 Jahren nicht mehr zu finden.

Ein Problem hier ist vielmehr, dass keine Filter eingesetzt  werden. Der Teich speist sich über Regenwasser welches über ein Dach zugeführt wird und hat lediglich einen Überlauf. Nach modernem Denken (auch meiner Meinung nach eher eine Fehlkonstruktion) welches aber beim Bau vor ca 20 Jahren wohl nicht bedacht wurde. 
Da ich selbst auch ein Aquarium besitze weiß ich, dass ein Filter notwendig ist um das Wasser mechanisch und biologisch zu reinigen. So "funktioniert" diese Selbstreinigung des Teichs wohl eher nicht...

Naja, werde euch mal mit ein paar Bildern von der Reinigungsaktion auf dem laufenden halten..
Achja, dann kann ich auch den Bestand genauer angeben.


----------



## Wuzzel (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

Und Bilder Bilder Bilder ! 

Danke Wolf


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

hallo



> Der Vollständigkeit wegen seien noch die durch mikroskopische Blutalgen bewirkte gelegentliche "Blutfärbung" von Gewässern (so 1555 der Schloßgraben von Weimar, am 9. Januar 1572 die Weichsel bei Thorn, 1712 der Wichmannsee bei Niedann, 1715 ein Teich bei Bröske, später ein Teich zwischen Königsberg und Karschau, __ Pieper, a. a. O. S.593) und die durch den mikroskopischen Pilz Micrococcus (Bacillus) prodigiosus hervorgerufenen "blutenden Hostien" erwähnt, die in abergläubischen Zeiten zu den grausamsten Judenverfolgungen geführt haben.
> 
> Wenn das Wasser des Murtener Sees sich von Zeit zu Zeit in Blut verwandelt, zum Gedächtnis an die fürchterliche Schlacht vom Jahre 1476 (S.35), in der 34 000 Eidgenossen 20 000 Ritter des Burgunderherzogs erschlagen haben, so wissen wir, daß dieses "Burgunderblut" von der winzigen Alge Oscillaria rubescens herrührt, die auch sonst als Wasserblut in der Schweiz beobachtet worden ist. Francé in seinem prächtigen Buch "Die Alpen" (S. 256) gibt uns von diesem Burgunderblut und den durch die ungeheuere Vermehrung der Alge Euglena sanguinea bewirkten Schweizer Blutseen eine anschauliche Schilderung. Bemerkenswerterweise hat der Professor der Pflanzenphysiologie an der Wiener Universität Hofrat Dr. Hans Molisch die rote, durch Oscillaria rubescens hervorgerufene Wasserblüte während des Weltkrieges im Wiener Prater feststellen können.*)
> 
> *) Österr. botan. Zeitschrift, 1918, S. 357 - 359. - Vgl. auch C. Klausener, Die Blutseen der Hochalpen. Int. Rev. D. gesamt. Hydrobiol. u. Hydrographie. Bd. I.




in der Literatur werden als begünstigende Faktoren :
niedriger PH -wert bei starker Eutrophierung genannt
beides scheint hier der Fall zu sein  


schö nabend


----------



## karsten. (2. Juli 2008)

*AW: Hilfe! Algenpest? - roter Teppich auf der Oberfläche!*

http://www.zeno.org/Literatur/M/Bechstein,+Ludwig/Sagen/Deutsches+Sagenbuch/604.+Blutgraben


----------

